# Today in the Fishroom~11/03/09 F0 P. managuense sp. "Honduras"



## aquamojo (Nov 9, 2008)

I put one of the adult Honduram managuense from the pond int the special photo tank that I made. This guy is easily thirteen inches...so there wasn't much room for the fish to move around in the twenty gallon tank..I got quite a few photos like this one:










And I almost packed it in. Generally the fish has to get acclimated in a new tank when coming from the pond...new room with a view syndrome. All of a sudden I was shocked to see that the fish started reacting to me and the lens. I take the photos with all of the lights off. And with the 105mm Macro lens I am generally six foot from the tank. For about fifteen minutes he just literally lost his mind flaring and biting. Glad I didn't shut it down now.



















I also got one of my favorite "hoover vacuum" shots.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

what a beautiful cichlid! you should be proud to raise such an impressive cichlid! i could never get it straight though: is this the cichlid known as the jaguar guapote?


----------



## aquamojo (Nov 9, 2008)

Fishboydanny1 said:


> what a beautiful cichlid! you should be proud to raise such an impressive cichlid! i could never get it straight though: is this the cichlid known as the jaguar guapote?


It's common name is either the Jaguar Cichlid...or the Aztec Cichlid.

Thanks.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

He's just beautiful.


----------



## Chesley (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow , very nice.


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Great Photography


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

Awesome fish and you did a wonderful job with the photography. Congrats!


----------

